# HV Dryers... which one?



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

Okay, so... after spending countless backbreaking hours trying to dry my spoo with a small crappy human hairdryer, I've decided I should get myself a present...

Any recommendations? Which dryer is the best buy for approx 200$ ?

I'm looking at the 4.0 HP motor:

PetEdge: Master Equipment Blue Force Professional Pet Dryer


Or, this one? I'm assuming I want the most "ft per min" that I can get?

PetEdge: Metro Air Force Dryers


Or, how about this one?

PetEdge: Air Force Commander 2-Speed Pet Dryers


Another one... this one is less expensive but seems just as good...?

PetEdge: B-Air Bear Power Pet Dryer


Again, another:

PetEdge: Metro Air Force Blaster Pet Dryer


Are there any brands that I should avoid? Any really good ones?

Any comments would be very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## Cameo (Feb 5, 2010)

Can't speak for the Master Equipment dryer, but the B-Air one is ok (if you don't have a HV dryer), but it's not that powerful and mine seemed to lose power after serveral months of daily shop use. It did a decent job tho and if you're only using it on your own dogs, it may work just fine.

The Metro dryers are pretty decent, but they are LOUD!

Another one you may want to consider is the Double K dryers. They are fairly priced and I've heard good things about them. 

Good luck in your quest


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I have the B-Air one and it works great for just our two spoos. I don't have anything to compare it to since I've never used a different one. My daughter used to work at the salon at PetSmart and said that our dryer IS a little wimpy compared to the ones they used there, but we only have one (or maximum, two) dogs to dry on any given day, so it works great for us!

If I ever need to replace it, I will probably get something a little more powerful/faster, but I won't do that unless/until this one dies.

Good luck in your search and HAVE FUN with your new dryer when you get it!!


----------



## LouSpoo (Jun 23, 2010)

I have 3 very hairy dogs, Rough Collie and 2 Spoos. Does anyone recommend a more powerful hair dryer than those mentioned above? I have a metro and it is just not powerful enough. It takes forever to get the 3 dogs dry. Any suggestions would be appreciated greatly.


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

This is my favrite dryer, its loud but it gets the job done
Ryan's Pet Supply


----------



## 4theLOVEofPOODLES (May 13, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE my Metro Air Force Master Blaster (Mine are in show coat though). I also used one a while back in a shop everyday and it ran strong! It has 2 4.0 HP motors which you can either use one or both. A friend of mine has the single motor version and he likes it but is growing his girls coat so its starting to take a lot longer. I'm sure this one would work great for you with a shorter coat.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I have the Metro Air Force one with 28000 ft per min, and I really like it. It's SO much quieter than I thought! Everyone says it's loud on reviews and such, but... Idk, it's really not that loud to me. I put cotton balls in Desmond's ears while we dry any way though, just in case. 
It gets the job done- doesn't get the hair as straight as I would like on some parts, but it's a really great dryer (I'm just a bit lazy- I could easily straighten those parts with some more effort lol). Desmond doesn't mind it, I like it, and we get done drying in less than 45 minutes! It's awesome, WAY better than the hours we would spend using the dinky human hair dryer and brush brush brushing constantly.


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Raena said:


> This is my favrite dryer, its loud but it gets the job done
> Ryan's Pet Supply


It says it has two temperature settings and then says there is no heating element. Does it blow warm air?


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

only after it warms up the moters them selves heat the air


----------



## puppylove (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

When you use a HV dryer, do you still have to brush to straighten or does that happen from the force of the air?


----------



## Savannah (Jan 15, 2010)

ChocolateMillie said:


> When you use a HV dryer, do you still have to brush to straighten or does that happen from the force of the air?


If done properly using a good, powerful force dryer, then the coat can be pretty much fully straightened without brushing. However, I still use a brush and stand dryer when a perfect finish is required, and on some coats that seem to resist fluffing--my spoo's cotton coat being one example.


----------



## bura4 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am planning to get this one, although it will cost me a small fortune, but hey, what's a fortune compared with healthy wrists??


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

I have used the Metro 2 speed Air Force commander. I had one in my grooming shop and took it with me when i sold the shop. I burned up the motor a couple weeks ago...  It had very heavy duty use for years!!!! I also had an Edemco Box dryer and used the Metro more often . I would like to get a new one and one of the arms to hold the hose ... I think it will be easier to dry the coat straight with an extra arm  With only one dog to groom i dont think it warrants a more heavy duty dryer, if I had several i would probably spend more to be able to dry them faster.


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Where is the most reasonable place to buy equipment from?
Do you all get them in different places or is there one supplier that you all like?


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

*Chris Christensen dryer*



Salukie said:


> Okay, so... after spending countless backbreaking hours trying to dry my spoo with a small crappy human hairdryer, I've decided I should get myself a present...
> 
> Any recommendations? Which dryer is the best buy for approx 200$ ?
> 
> ...


Hi, I just purchased a Chris Christensen dryer from Showdog.com and have now used it twice on our Standard male Poodle. I was initially worried that it did not have a heat element in it. Having used it now, there is heat from the motor that produces just the right amount of heat in my opinion and it has the ability to "blow your socks off". Variable speed is really neat. A great dryer in my opinion.

Take a look !

DavidT


----------



## jeffsf (Dec 6, 2010)

BigDog said:


> Where is the most reasonable place to buy equipment from?
> Do you all get them in different places or is there one supplier that you all like?



King Wholesale
Ryan's Pet
PetEdge
WGroom (for Edemco)
Lambert Vet Supply (also general supplies)
KV Supply
Precision Sharp (Wahl clippers)

Groomers.com has good prices, but I've never ordered from them

You may also want to look at the K-9 II dryer.


----------



## DavidT (Apr 15, 2010)

*Chris Christensen Kool Dry dryer*



jeffsf said:


> King Wholesale
> Ryan's Pet
> PetEdge
> WGroom (for Edemco)
> ...


I purchased mine from Showdogstore.com but I am sure other suppliers also carry it.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 12, 2011)

I second the poster above with the Chris Christiensen dryers! I have the pup dryer (the little one) that I bought for puppies and cats since its ridiculously quiet and the variable speed is sooooo nice! I saw the larger one at a grooming convention and I was surprised at the power both models have. Like davidt said, the air warms a bit from the engine but after using it constantly the air never warmed above a lukewarm temperature. Fantastic! I have a Double K Challengair at work and it works alright, sometimes the end of the nozzle pops off if I use it too much (kind of annoying). And I've heard great things about K9 dryers also.


----------

